# new slider on site.



## RUINTUIT

$400 for the 12" slider? I want to shop where you shop. Lusted after one of these a long time, but just can't justify it and stick with my old 10" Delta $99 dollar version which has been more than acceptable for what I do with it.


----------



## Bogeyguy

I don't think they make a slider that can contain the dust it creates. Some industrious person is going to design a dust catcher for these saws someday and he/she will become very, very wealthy.


----------



## divingfe

I noticed two different Dewalt 12" sliders a BORG yesterday. One for $299- I think its model # was 718?


> ?, and the other for $499, I believe # 760


??. In any case, both were on display, not sure of the differences, as I'm not yet in the market for either, $-wise. It would be interesting to compare both with some reviews.

" The shortest distance between two points is a straight line-the longest distance is…... a shortcut. !!


----------



## Howie

My 12" Dewalt was 599.00 but included a "free" 199.00 miter stand(which I've never used). It replaced a 12" Ridgid(not a slider) I get a 10% military discount at Lowes so that brought the price down some.
I agree with the 4 stars .
BTW, I was in Lowes yesterday and they are still priced at 599 here.


----------



## woodenwarrior

My wife bought me the 718 as a welcome home present when I got back from Afghanistan last year. I think she got it on sale at HD for $350. Its a great saw if you can overlook the sawdust explosion it creates. If you do choose to purchase it, I would also suggest a Freud 12" -5 degree hook blade to go with it. A little on the pricey side but the cuts are very accurate and very smooth. I am going to build and enclosure for the saw that helps contain the mess in the near future. We'll see if that helps.


----------



## Christophret

I grabbed one of these 718 saws at HD. For 400 dollars it was a very good deal. 
Then I went to Lowes and bought the click stand for 200, and I love it all!
I really would like to find the laser kit for it
I also agree with the 4 star rating echoing the poor dust collection. But the accuracy is awesome!









One other quip I have is the bevel setting when doing compound cuts. I have yet to find an adjustment to tighten it.
When you set the bevel on an increment other than the notches, the weight of the saw slides down untill it hits the notch. making it difficult to cut those odd increment bevels like 37 degrees,etc.


----------



## albachippie

My Dad has this saw which he has used extensively. I don't find the dust extraction unacceptable, but could be better

"When you set the bevel on an increment other than the notches, the weight of the saw slides down untill it hits the notch. making it difficult to cut those odd increment bevels like 37 degrees,etc."

Totally agree with the above statement. Can make compounds a bit hit or miss at times. Still a fantastic piece of kit all the same,

Garry


----------



## cranbrook2

I have this saw and the dust collector is the worst I have ever seen , it is a pos . My Milwaukee mitre saw has a great dust collector . It picks up almost everything .


----------



## UpstateNYdude

I got mine when they first came out because I had to cut 7" base moulding, think they were going for like $700 at the stores new and found a guy like an hour away up north selling a NIB one for $350 I added the bosch gravity lift stand to it those stand kick ass btw, and its the best miter saw I've ever used, oh and the laser sight sucks for those so don't bother it goes out of alignment real easy and its hard to see in the sun.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

We've had a 718 in the shop for 3 years now with no problems. 
At the time we got it, the going rate was near $600.00, but I got ours reconditioned fro a lot less. Getting one for $400.00 now seems a good price indeed. It's not the only game in town anymore and I;m sure that has contributed to the lower prices.


----------

